# new to steelies



## smokeeater1a10 (Jul 29, 2008)

A good friend and i are planning to tackle steelies this year around late october. does anyone have any advice as far as tackle and tactics for newbies? and is this a good time to come up? we plan on using spinning tackle


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

ive seen guys use short rods for steel, but my advice would be getting a 9'' spining rod, not light, but medium. i have daiwa firewolf of that size. cost me $40. #10 mono, #8 if you feel lucky. dont use braid unless u use a fluoro leader or something like that. a decent reel with good drag is also a must. i have mitchell avocet. this outfit throws spoons up to 3/4 oz so you're covered for the windy days. seen guys fish with spincast reels. funny when they hook up. btw used this outfit in the winter w/ float and jig, it may seem a bit too hard for winter. any more q's ask


----------



## smokeeater1a10 (Jul 29, 2008)

is late october a good time for steelies? we live in cincinnati and we could reschedule our trip if there is a better time. we plan on hitting the vermillion river so any locations for wading would also be helpful. is the steelie run anything like the walleye run? we didnt do that because we dont like standing shoulder to shoulder with everyone. we do the white bass run in the portage even though we know that the sandusky and maumee are better just becasue is alot more peaceful. there aint nothing like fishing in a stream when all you hear are birds and water flowing.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

your going to want to check back closer to the time of your trip and see the reports. Ask for the amount of people, I have never fished the V but you will run into some people when steelhead fishing. However, a little walking and searching and you may just find a few holes to yourself. It might be in your best interest to try and hook up with one of the members here who regularly fish the Vermillion and they could show you around.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes by late October there should be good numbers of steelhead in the rivers. It certainly won't be anywhere near as crowded as the Maumee River walleye run, but you probably won't be fishing in solitude either. Water height, flow, and clarity can greatly effect steelhead fishing success, (especially for beginners), so it would be best for you to come up when conditions are favorable. The Vermilion River can be very slow to clear, so you may want to look into fishing the Rocky River as well or instead. The Rocky River has a lot more public access as well.

I would avoid braided line altogether. Steelhead make very explosive runs, so you want your line to have some stretch (braid has none), to absorb the shock. Also, a long and limber rod and a reel with a good drag system will help to absorb this shock to keep the fish from snapping your line or throwing the hook. 8# to 10# mono is most commonly used as a mainline with 4# to 8# fluorocarbon for your leader.

Spincasting for steelhead is actually the most versatile of all the methods, and there are many different baits and lures that you can use to catch them. You can use casting hardware such as in-line spinners, casting spoons (little cleos), or crank baits. You can also fish baits such as spawn sacs or jig and larval bait (waxworms or maggots), or live minnows beneath a float. 

The best advice that I can give you is to go see Craig at Erie Outfitters in Sheffield Lake http://www.erieoutfitters.com/. The man knows his stuff, he has everything you would need to catch steelies, and he has way better prices than the big box stores. Also, read over the old steelhead posts to gain as much knowledge as you can.

John


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

i do most of my steelheading on the conny and grand. we really start catching steel out east as soon as the first week in sept, with he first cold rains that come in. Im guiding this year so if you would like let me know in advance and ill be glad to take you guys out.... plus im giving a steelhead seminar at the end of aug. and my wife is video taping it, so i might be able to send it to you over the net.


----------



## smokeeater1a10 (Jul 29, 2008)

sounds great...what would this cost for two people.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

You can also go to the DNR web site and get free maps of all the rivers the state stocks steelies in.


----------



## Jack'n Fish (Oct 1, 2007)

smokeeater1a10 said:


> sounds great...what would this cost for two people.


Screw paying a guide shoot me a PM and I'll take you out for free. People making money off a publically funded resource is a joke. I can see paying for a boat ride but not to fish public access in a publically funded fishery. These fish are dumb, if you can take instructions and can stand a little irritation you will do fine. Plan on fishing east in October, if you are dead set on the west side wait till early or mid-November. Shoot me a PM and we'll work out the details.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Jack'n Fish said:


> Screw paying a guide shoot me a PM and I'll take you out for free. People making money off a publically funded resource is a joke. I can see paying for a boat ride but not to fish public access in a publically funded fishery. These fish are dumb, if you can take instructions and can stand a little irritation you will do fine. Plan on fishing east in October, if you are dead set on the west side wait till early or mid-November. Shoot me a PM and we'll work out the details.


thanks jack, but i dont "charge OGF members"!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

A guide is beneficial for those that come to steelhead alley from out of town. 

A good friend is beneficial for those that are local that are just beginning to learn how and where to steelhead fish. 

A way to find a good friend is to come to the Annual K.I.S.S event held at Fairport Harbor/Headlands State Park. Stay tuned for details on this years event.

flash----------------------------------out


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm starting my own guide service, not for money, but for scotch. the better the scotch, the more fish I'll put you into. if you really want a bonanza day, I'll give you directions to a local liquor store that has a 25 y/o bottle of maccallan in stock.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

okay, lets not turn this thread into something ugly... Thanks.


----------



## Atrain (Jun 16, 2008)

I just started fishing around the Columbus area, and I have been reading up on the Steelhead season, what would be the closest river to Columbus to go fish for Steelhead fishing. I moved here from Arizona about 3 years ago and I am not real familiar with the rivers and streams here except for the Scioto. 

Thanks


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Atrain said:


> I just started fishing around the Columbus area, and I have been reading up on the Steelhead season, what would be the closest river to Columbus to go fish for Steelhead fishing. I moved here from Arizona about 3 years ago and I am not real familiar with the rivers and streams here except for the Scioto.
> 
> Thanks


Rocky is not far from 71. It would be your closest.


----------



## Atrain (Jun 16, 2008)

Is that the Rocky River? Again I am newer to the Area. Thanks


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Atrain said:


> Is that the Rocky River? Again I am newer to the Area. Thanks


Go to the ohio DNR site and look for steelhead river maps. The rocky is just west of Cleveland, near Lakewood, the airport, and I-71. It has the most public access than any other Ohio stocked steelhead trib. Runs typically start earlier in the east (conneaut), since they receive more fall-run fish that stray from PA. Ohio stocks spring-run fish, so they typically show up a bit later in the fall.

The streams are not the only option. If the rivers are low, the lakefront piers will hold more fish waiting to enter the streams. Fairport harbor (headlands) at the mouth of the grand river is one of the best. As with the rivers, the shoreline accesses in the east side of the state will typically produce earliest - often early September. Most throw spoons, but some good fish are caught on crankbaits, minnows, and jigs under a float. If you want to take home some steelhead, try the piers since they will taste better than the ones that have entered the rivers.


----------



## Atrain (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I have started to get a grasp on catching Smallies and Saugeye. Now I want to move up to the Steelies. Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

is there steelies in the maumee?


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

MaumeeAngler said:


> is there steelies in the maumee?


Steelhead run up *every* lake erie river, creek, or ditch. More to the east side of the state than west since more are stocked out that way (including PA stocks). Since the maumee is a large river, it's harder to find a congregation of fish as you would in the smaller tribs. MI stocks the huron just to the north of the maumee, so you would expect a few strays to head up the maumee. Lack of traditional steelie water (gravel, rapids, etc) make it a bit harder to find 'em in there. I'll start throwing spoons in there this fall once the weather starts to get cooler.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Atrain said:


> Thanks for the info. I have started to get a grasp on catching Smallies and Saugeye. Now I want to move up to the Steelies. Thanks a lot for the info.


Let me know when you come up, work permitting I will put you on some fish.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

> Let me know when you come up, work permitting I will put you on some fish.


How come you never put me on any fish?


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Steel Cranium said:


> Steelhead run up *every* lake erie river, creek, or ditch. More to the east side of the state than west since more are stocked out that way (including PA stocks). Since the maumee is a large river, it's harder to find a congregation of fish as you would in the smaller tribs. MI stocks the huron just to the north of the maumee, so you would expect a few strays to head up the maumee. Lack of traditional steelie water (gravel, rapids, etc) make it a bit harder to find 'em in there. I'll start throwing spoons in there this fall once the weather starts to get cooler.


Yeah, all of that said plus the fact that the western basin of Lake Erie is so shallow means that your chances of catching steelies in the mighty muddy Maumee are slim. Out in the lake during the summer the steelies run deep, and the deepest water is in the eastern basin. Even though Michigan stocks the Huron, I bet that a lot of those fish stray east, and they likely get a lower return percentage than stocked eastern tribs. 

John


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

jojopro said:


> Yeah, all of that said plus the fact that the western basin of Lake Erie is so shallow means that your chances of catching steelies in the mighty muddy Maumee are slim.


I'll test that theory this fall and winter, weather and river conditions permitting during a weelky visit to a client site. I have been scouting areas over the last month that could hold steelies/salmon. Would be a more rewarding feat to find some fish in there than pick at the larger numbers out east.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

definalty hook up with liquid soap, he always slams the rocky!!!!


----------

